# This will make you groan!!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Groan :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> Groan :lol:


Told you!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Double Groan!!!! 8O 

Feel a bit sorry for it though! am a bit parrot sick :Fade-color 

Greenie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

THIS IS AN EX-PARROT :!:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That was *fowl* dave :!:

p.s (I know a parrots not a fowl) but it would have spoiled my response. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Must be a Norwegian Blue, Pining for the Fjords.

NEV3


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

NEV3 said:


> Must be a Norwegian Blue, Pining for the Fjords.
> 
> NEV3


Or the Vjauxhalls, Cjitroens, Fjiats . . . . .


----------

